# Topics > AI in car and transport > Taxi >  Robo-Taxi, autonomous vehicle, Tata Elxsi Limited, Bangalore, Karnataka

## Airicist

Developer - Tata Elxsi Limited

Contributor - AEye, Inc.

tataelxsi.com/ip-solution/automotive/Autonomai.html

Playlist "Automotive"

----------


## Airicist

"Tata Elxsi and AEye Unveil Integrated RoboTaxi System"
Concept Vehicle Integrates AEye’s iDAR with Tata Elxsi’s Autonomai to Create Fully Autonomous Vehicle

January 2, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Robo-Taxi – Disrupting the future transportation

Mar 20, 2020




> Tata Elxsi has demonstrated autonomous vehicle feature, “Robo-Taxi”, which was built on Autonomai – Their autonomous middleware platform. The vehicle, which accepts users request for a taxi, would arrive at the pick-up point and would drop at the desired destination autonomously. They have integrated multiple algorithms such as path planning, sensor fusion, junction detection, cross vehicle and object detection etc to the vehicle.

----------

